# Camo noe spotted



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Camo Gheenoe with poling platform behind a Dodge p\u spotted this morning @9 on I-95 headed north close to mile marker 178 (Old Dixie Hwy). Nice boat.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

i spotted a sweet camo NMZ today....at CFM. Tanner aren't you looking for a NMZ? this one was nice, even had the troller bracket mounted. only problem i saw was the 8hp 4stroke on the back. They also had an 06 MV Custom. That set up is awesome! Might be my next 'noe in the 07 version with some mods of course! i didnt like the lack of storage but the smooth decks are sweet. FYI they also had a troller bracket in stock if anyone needs one.


----------

